# Hilarious Moon Landing Tesla Parody!



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

I just wanted to share with you guys a recent video released by a YouTube channel called "Tesla Motor Fans." I thought this was hilarious due to the recent announcement of the Model 3. Enjoy!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Jaaspal said:


> I just wanted to share with you guys a recent video released by a YouTube channel called "Tesla Motor Fans." I thought this was hilarious due to the recent announcement of the Model 3. Enjoy!


Thanks, That channel is really great!


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Badback said:


> Thanks, That channel is really great!


Really funny! And yea it's a good channel.


----------

